
Official Looking Mailings Continue (2018) - apsec112
https://www.mouseprint.org/2018/11/05/official-looking-mailings-continue/
======
ourmandave
I get this crap for domain name renewal notices. Warns about the deadline
coming up and it's time to renew a few months before the actual date.

But they're very obscure that it's not your current registrar and you're
changing companies.

------
lscotte
I used to own a boat, a USCG documented vessel. Every year I'd get an official
looking letter to renew my documentation. They used a logo that looked
somewhat like the Coast Guard logo, and nowhere in the letter or website did
they make it clear this was not official. For a $75 charge, they would renew
your $25 documentation (above the fee, of course). When I notified the Coast
Guard, they replied that there is nothing wrong with companies providing this
sort of "service". I realized it for what it was, but I wonder how many people
get taken by this borderline scam.

~~~
pmorici
There is a company that does this with trademark renewals. Really sleazy.

~~~
koolba
There are many companies that do this with trademark renewals. The same orgs
usually “help” with registering international trademarks too.

------
ams6110
this has been going on since forever. I remember my dad talking to me about it
when I was young. He basically threw straight into the trash anything that
wasn't first class mail. Just look at the postage. If it's a bulk rate letter,
it's nothing you need to worry about.

------
kstenerud
You have laws against impersonating a police officer, and laws against
infringing trade marks. Why not a law against impersonating official
institutions?

------
borski
Comcast is the absolute worst about this. The number of mailings I get from
them that look like paystubs or official tax forms is absolutely ridiculous.
It enrages me every time.

------
BenjiWiebe
What's funny is that when a credit card company mails you your new card, they
tend to send it in the most boring nondescript envelopes ever.

------
marketinghead
gross. i got a letter that looked like the bill for the record of a deed. but
you can get the deed for free from the town. i wish consumer protection agency
would do something about these scam companies.

